
Logan's Run depicted as a giant LEGO diorama - evo_9
http://io9.com/5648293/logans-run-depicted-as-a-giant-lego-diorama
======
gerakinis
God that was a terrible movie...

So bad that I actually watched the whole thing to see if it could possibly get
any worse.

